# Crystal Report problem



## kalepallavi1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi,
This is pallavi from DSPL.
Basically i want to print a ledger book which needs to display brought forward & carry forward amount in page header and page footer respectively. for this purpose i am using running total field. by default the running total field is never reseted.
on page header instead of displaying or reseting the value to zero,it displays value of first record and instead of displaying running total of records of that particular page in page footer, it displays total of all records in that page + first record of next page. i tried by reseting the value using formula option (there are 4 options : never,on change of field,on change of group,use formula) since there are no groups in my report. by using on first record or by specifying condition such as if pagenumber=1 then reset does not help.i have tried this problem in 2 different versions (7 & 8),but facing same problem.

Please do help


----------

